# Need help with holding pin low



## Slinger01 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello, 

Just looking for some tips/advice on correcting my aiming. I shoot a single pin for target and hunting. I have a trend of not wanting to cover the spot up with my pin. I always aim just below it. I'm trying to fight through it, but I'm wondering if there are any helpful techniques to overcome this problem. I'm consistent and could just adjust the sight, but I'd rather fix the problem than work around it. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Should be days worth of reading for you, the search bar can be a useful tool..
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=91501793


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

For shooting 3d or hunting I would suggest 

TAKING A PICTURE

What that means is looking at the target and seeing the spot you want to hit and then taking a mental picture of what it looks like with your sight pin on the spot you want to hit, then when you come to full draw and look through the peep you are simply wanting to see that picture and then execute.

I used to come to full draw and then try and see the spot and then move my pin over there and put it on the spot but that over the years proved to suck and cause problems, then I noticed that the guys that had asa ranges at home always knew where to aim even though they couldn't see the scoring rings because of shade or lighting or glare. That is when I invisioned Taking a Picture, I don't own a range so this is how I can aim directly at the 12 ring even though I can't see the scoring rings through my scope and it works really well.

If this doesn't help then you have other issues that I can help with but try this first.


----------



## Slinger01 (Feb 8, 2011)

Padgett said:


> For shooting 3d or hunting I would suggest
> 
> TAKING A PICTURE
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great technique that I didn't find anywhere else on AT. I'll definitely give that a shot. I saw a YouTube video that talks about keeping the front shoulder low before the draw...I think that might be my issue as well. 

Thanks again for the helpful advice.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

camel hump shoulder,,,YES that does make a BIG issue....it will cause low hold issues..most people say T.P right away which is not the case in most people. a simple fix is here, just push the shoulder down before you draw.. other things can cause this also.


----------



## Slinger01 (Feb 8, 2011)

mike 66 said:


> camel hump shoulder,,,YES that does make a BIG issue....it will cause low hold issues..most people say T.P right away which is not the case in most people. a simple fix is here, just push the shoulder down before you draw.. other things can cause this also.


Ha! Camel hump. You come up with that or is that a common term?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

lol that's what i call a high shoulder.i see a lot of these.. sorry if it offended you .


----------



## Slinger01 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not at all! I thought it was funny.


----------

